
An Introduction to Task-Oriented Programming - monkeydust
https://www.freecodecamp.org/news/dmpl/
======
monkeydust
Implementation of TOP here [http://www.itasks.org/](http://www.itasks.org/)

As a business person rather than software engineer the highly functional
concept appeals.

Has anyone used this methodology in a live environment? Thoughts?

~~~
ErinvanderVeen
Hi! I work a bit on iTasks and there are several examples where iTasks was
used in a live environment. I can urge you to take a look at [https://top-
software.nl/en/index.htm](https://top-software.nl/en/index.htm) a company
formed around iTasks and lead by Rinus Plasmeijer.

